# 9 year old with a 12 guage!



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Larry has been working with his daughter to prepare her for this years hunting season. She passed hunters safety this year and so begins her journey to become a hunter and sportsman(woman). Last night it was time to bring her into our world.
Larry and Larissa met me at the house at 4:30 last night and we headed off to what would be a very memorable day for all of us.
We arrived at the dove spot and started down the dirt road toward "the spot". I was in front and Larry and Larissa were following. I glanced over to the side of the road and saw a dove eating sunflowers. I pulled ahead a little and waived Larry over to stop. I showed him where the dove was and they got out. He loaded the 870 express for her and guided her to where she could get a shot. It took several minutes for her to be able to locate it. When she finally did, it was too late for the bird. Dad held the front of the gun up and she did the rest. It did not have a chance. The dove fell with 1 shot. She was officially a HUNTER! First, hunt, first 5 minutes, first shot, first kill! She is one step ahead of the game on the first attempt. I know dad is proud and she is excited. I am pretty happy too. It makes it that much harder for me to wait until my son can be in that position. Anyway, here are the pics of 'Her dove" and the evenings spoils. We ended up with 9 birds total and missed quite a few. 8)[attachment=0:1f9eqxku]Rissa and dad.JPG[/attachment:1f9eqxku][attachment=1:1f9eqxku]Rissas first dove sized.JPG[/attachment:1f9eqxku][attachment=2:1f9eqxku]Proud 9 year old.JPG[/attachment:1f9eqxku]


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

the smile on there faces say it all. nice job


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Very cool. That kid can hunt. Stayed up with some long legged old farts on a bunny hunt last winter. Very cool Larry. Way to go. 8)


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

pretty cool..congrats!!!


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice work guys! Gonna take my 8 YO on the duck hunt this year and see how she likes it. Hopefully we'll be golden next year!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: 9 year old with a 12 gauge!*

Very nice! I bet her backside is sore from the recoil of a 12 gauge, she looks like a featherweight still.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: 9 year old with a 12 gauge!*



Huge29 said:


> Very nice! I bet her backside is sore from the recoil of a 12 gauge, she looks like a featherweight still.


She can't be more than 40# soaking wet.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Great post! Thanks for sharing. Only 11 years to go for my daughter....


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I am very proud of her! Especially considering all the emotional turmoil that has surrounded our lives the last three weeks since her mother hit me with a divorce. Thank you Brody for making a day that will not be forgotten. It made me feel alot better than I had been.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great stuff!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Great post. It's cool to see people interested in helping future hunters.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Its great to see you got in to them great going getting the youth involved.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

So cool!! Congrats Larry!! Tell her good job for us!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> So cool!! Congrats Larry!! Tell her good job for us!


Thank-you for the kind words Kyle.I will be sure to tell her.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

fatbass said:


> luv2fsh&hnt said:
> 
> 
> > I am very proud of her! Especially considering all the emotional turmoil that has surrounded our lives the last three weeks since her mother hit me with a divorce. Thank you Brody for making a day that will not be forgotten. It made me feel alot better than I had been.
> ...


My daughter and I will keep on doing our outdoors stuff.May be not as much we would have anybody that has been through it knows it makes it tough to do anything even the things you love to do.The funny thing is I used to look forward to my days but now I dread them.Thank God I have my little sidekick and hopefully a couple friends that will kick me in the rear and get me out.If it wasn't for her I am scared to think of what I might do.The one thing I do know is I have to figure out a way to let go of this and turn it over to God because it becoming a much heavier burden than I can carry.Good hunting and fishing to all.

Larry


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Larry, you need to ANSWER YOUR PHONE!!!!!


----------

